# Tannery in Santaquin\Payson Area



## FLY741 (Nov 30, 2007)

Anybody know of a fellow\business who is tanning hides in this area? I have a few deer capes that I would like to get tanned in preperation for a shoulder mount? I am not in need of a taxidermist I just need these capes wet tanned.

Thanks!


----------



## alpinebowman (Sep 24, 2007)

You will probably have to go through a taxidermist to get them tanned. A tannery is hard to find these days.

Good luck


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

There is a tannery in Santaquin ,,Hes done work for me before but I cant find
name and number,,Denny's Taxidermy also does his own tanning, If he cant do 
what you need done he will set you up with some one......Denny @801-465-7663


----------



## utdavidhunting (Oct 28, 2009)

The guy that does tanning in Santaquin, his last name is Ross he lives East of 15. Hope this helps.


----------



## Wkmaster14 (Jan 19, 2010)

There is a guy by the name of Jeff Craig that lives in Santaquin that tans hides for a lot of taxidermists. he does a god job. I don't know his number though.


----------



## cwp (Nov 25, 2007)

I know that there is one in Santaquin, but dont know the name. Carey Ogden in Venice sends all of his hides to santaquin to get tanned. Give him a call at Redview Wildlife Taxidermy.


----------



## FLY741 (Nov 30, 2007)

Thanks guy's Jeff Craig is who I was looking for.. He is taking care of me - heck of a nice guy


----------

